# low folate levels



## luckyl (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi,
I had asked this question to midwife who has reassured me but also thought it would be worth a mention to a pharmacist. 
I am currently 9 weeks pregnant, thought I was 6 weeks but an early scan revealed I was further on. The concern is that I had a blood test done in May which revealed my folate level at 3.8 which dr said was low. Dr prescribed me 5mg folic acid as she knew I was ttc. but my concern is that I would already have been 4 weeks pregnant and i know neural tube defects and spinal problems happen very early on like before 6 weeks. 
Therefore, sorry after that rant I was wondering how long it would take the 5 mg folic acid to have effect? 
Thanks 
Lisa


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Replacement therapy with folic acid is usually given for 4 months in people with initial low levels (your level was on low side but not terribly so). Levels will start to rise almost immediately however it takes longer to totally replenish the body stores. Dont worry you will be adequately protected


----------



## luckyl (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks! It just such a worrying time all round - but thank you for reassurance and positive energy.


----------

